

Show HN: Online video editor for mashing Vine with SoundCloud, YouTube and GIFs - oliverluk
http://weavly.com

======
lucahammer
I mixed some 69 vines yesterday and am quite happy with the result:
<http://weavly.com/watch/k1bhGlloSwb>

One problem I have: With a slow connection it doesn't play smoothly but stops
after every vine.

Dislosure: I know the people behind weavly and slept on their couch last year.

~~~
matlock
Vine seems to be getting really slow currently

~~~
lucahammer
<insert snarky comment about twitter and scaling>

I like their out of service page. Static html with popular vines from some
time ago.

------
hamai
Would be nice to use Youtube as sound too, but I guess it's to avoid legal
issues.

~~~
oliverluk
Hi Hamai, yes, you're right. We had a close look at the TOS of all the sources
we're currently supporting and offering the possibility to use only the sound
of a YouTube video is one of the things we're not allowed to do.

------
steren
Too bad it's in Flash. Can't it be done in HTML5?

~~~
oliverluk
Hi Steren, yes, we're currently working on a pure HTML5 version of Weavly.

We’ve made the decision to start with a Flash version first as embedding an
application like the Weavly player in the Facebook stream is currently only
possible by using Flash - and we wanted to be present on Facebook from day
one. But getting the HTML5 version finished is our next target and we should
be able to publish it within the coming weeks.

~~~
timc3
Good luck! We at Cantemo have built a HTML5 based video editor and its
rewarding, but hardwork to work around browser limitations.

------
robotmay
It's like a YTMND for the new age.

------
Doublon
Nice tool! It's really smooth

------
mstroeck
Nice one, Oliver :-)

